# My little Tofu



## Tofu (Dec 10, 2011)

He's currently six months old and the colour on his ears are starting to fade. Curious what breed he is? 

This youtube video will tell you and you can see more of what he looks like too  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NcHABgONE0s


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 4, 2011)

I am guessing maybe some poodle in there somewhere?


----------



## cbramsey (Nov 13, 2011)

Have no clue as to his breed(s) so I can't help you there. He is a beautiful dog. Thank you for sharing him with us.


----------



## stacey101 (Sep 20, 2010)

LOL thats not the Tofu im use to ( hahaha  ) 
I see bichon in him  Such a cutie


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I see Bichon and Poodle ... absolutely 100% adorable !  I love the color!


----------



## Tofu (Dec 10, 2011)

DNA test can only find Bichon in him. He's a level 1 Bichon


----------

